# RamNode OpenVZ SSD 128MB (NL)



## wlanboy (Aug 17, 2013)

*Provider*: RamNode
*Plan*: OpenVZ SSD 256mb VPS
*Price*: 24$ per year
*Location*: NL

*Purchased*: 08/2013

I did a review on the SSD cached OpenVZ in Atlanta and the the SSD OpenVZ in Seattle offers too.

*Hardware information:*


cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor : 0
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 58
model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1230 V2 @ 3.30GHz
stepping : 9
cpu MHz : 3300.204
cache size : 8192 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 8
core id : 0
cpu cores : 4
apicid : 0
initial apicid : 0
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 13
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase smep erms
bogomips : 6600.40
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:


cat /proc/meminfo

```
MemTotal:         131072 kB
MemFree:           61308 kB
Cached:            41336 kB
Active:            34216 kB
Inactive:          27756 kB
Active(anon):       3344 kB
Inactive(anon):    17292 kB
Active(file):      30872 kB
Inactive(file):    10464 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
SwapTotal:        131072 kB
SwapFree:          90888 kB
Dirty:                12 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:         20636 kB
Shmem:              3564 kB
Slab:               7784 kB
SReclaimable:       3716 kB
SUnreclaim:         4068 kB
```

df -h

```
Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/dev/simfs      5.0G  937M  4.1G  19% /
none             64M  4.0K   64M   1% /dev
none             13M 1000K   12M   8% /run
none            5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
none             64M     0   64M   0% /run/shm
```

dd

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 1.15122 s, 933 MB/s
```

wget

```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2013-08-17 02:32:37--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[================================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 37.9M/s   in 2.6s

2013-08-17 02:32:40 (37.9 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


*What services are running?*


*MongoDB *Arbiter
*Mailserver (postfix, dovecot, spamassasine)*


*Support:*

Well I did not need support yet.

*Overall experience:*

You get a lot for what you pay. I am a happy customer. Fast I/O and the pings to europe cities are outstanding.

Pings to us are very good too:


Washington, D.C.:
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 81.893/82.017/82.175/0.307 ms
Tampa, FL:
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 112.827/112.931/113.004/0.220 ms
Seattle, WA:
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 144.975/145.037/145.114/0.409 ms

*Some traceroutes*:

traceroute lemonde.fr:


traceroute to lemonde.fr (195.154.120.129), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
2 as198203.telecity2.jointtransit.nl (217.170.23.234) 1.344 ms 1.427 ms 1.468 ms
3 jointtransit.telecity2.openpeering.nl (82.150.153.93) 7.767 ms 7.771 ms 7.755 ms
4 * amsix-6k-1.routers.proxad.net (195.69.144.251) 1.858 ms *
5 londres-6k-1-po100.intf.routers.proxad.net (212.27.56.41) 10.017 ms * *
6 bzn-crs16-1-be1102.intf.routers.proxad.net (212.27.51.185) 18.588 ms 18.738 ms 18.723 ms
7 dedibox-2-t.intf.routers.proxad.net (212.27.58.50) 17.133 ms 17.446 ms 17.373 ms
8 a9k1-1012.dc3.online.net (88.191.1.131) 17.365 ms 17.338 ms 17.335 ms
9 6k1-1046.dc2.online.net (88.191.1.254) 17.181 ms 17.117 ms 17.278 ms


traceroute guardian.co.uk:


traceroute to guardian.co.uk (77.91.252.10), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
2 as198203.telecity2.jointtransit.nl (217.170.23.234) 2.913 ms 2.973 ms 3.036 ms
3 te0-0-0-19.mag21.ams03.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.76.121) 3.031 ms 3.024 ms 3.016 ms
4 te0-7-0-5.ccr22.ams03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.76.189) 1.822 ms te0-7-0-11.mpd22.ams03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.76.210) 1.828 ms te0-7-0-5.mpd21.ams03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.76.133) 1.828 ms
5 te0-1-0-0.mpd22.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.0.198) 9.487 ms te0-5-0-7.ccr22.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.37.118) 9.489 ms te0-5-0-7.mpd22.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.37.102) 9.508 ms
6 te0-6-0-1.ccr21.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.49) 9.763 ms te0-4-0-0.ccr22.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.0.205) 9.695 ms te0-1-0-0.ccr22.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.0.189) 9.767 ms
7 te2-1.mag02.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.114) 9.195 ms te1-1.mag02.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.110) 9.276 ms te2-1.mag02.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.114) 9.293 ms
8 149.11.142.74 (149.11.142.74) 9.366 ms 9.380 ms 9.474 ms

traceroute dvhn.nl:


traceroute to dvhn.nl (213.136.31.225), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
2 as198203.telecity2.jointtransit.nl (217.170.23.234) 7.436 ms 7.431 ms 7.415 ms
3 jointtransit.telecity2.openpeering.nl (82.150.153.93) 4.634 ms 1.736 ms 1.715 ms
4 bit.telecity2.nl-ix.net (193.239.116.19) 2.781 ms 2.770 ms bit.bit2.nl-ix.net (193.239.116.33) 2.470 ms

traceroute sueddeutsche.de:


traceroute to sueddeutsche.de (195.50.176.88), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
2 as198203.telecity2.jointtransit.nl (217.170.23.234) 1.432 ms 1.442 ms 1.481 ms
3 jointtransit.telecity2.openpeering.nl (82.150.153.93) 1.592 ms 1.702 ms 1.703 ms
4 AMDGW1.arcor-ip.net (195.69.145.123) 3.205 ms 10.809 ms AMDGW2.arcor-ip.net (195.69.144.123) 11.867 ms
5 92.79.213.141 (92.79.213.141) 11.436 ms 11.434 ms 92.79.213.137 (92.79.213.137) 6.510 ms
6 188.111.129.246 (188.111.129.246) 20.278 ms 14.136 ms 14.220 ms
7 92.79.201.226 (92.79.201.226) 13.780 ms 17.951 ms 17.898 ms
8 92.79.202.110 (92.79.202.110) 15.485 ms 14.178 ms 13.358 ms
9 188.111.149.114 (188.111.149.114) 22.456 ms 24.823 ms 22.210 ms
10 195.50.167.226 (195.50.167.226) 24.732 ms 22.867 ms 23.103 ms

traceroute washingtonpost.com:


```
traceroute to washingtonpost.com (208.185.109.100), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 2  as198203.telecity2.jointtransit.nl (217.170.23.234)  10.537 ms  10.658 ms  10.651 ms
 3  jointtransit.telecity2.openpeering.nl (82.150.153.93)  1.570 ms  1.662 ms  1.702 ms
 4  er1.ams1.nl.above.net (195.69.144.122)  1.700 ms  4.862 ms  1.693 ms
 5  ge-2-2-0.mpr1.ams1.nl.above.net.24.125.64.in-addr.arpa (64.125.24.213)  4.862 ms  4.853 ms  4.815 ms
 6  xe-5-3-0.cr2.lga5.us.above.net (64.125.25.57)  77.592 ms  77.241 ms  77.231 ms
 7  xe-2-2-0.cr2.dca2.us.above.net (64.125.26.105)  83.955 ms  83.891 ms  83.871 ms
 8  xe-1-0-0.cr1.dca2.us.above.net (64.125.28.249)  83.854 ms  83.846 ms  83.816 ms
 9  xe-1-1-0.mpr3.iad1.us.above.net (64.125.31.113)  83.820 ms  83.799 ms  83.782 ms
10  64.124.201.150.allocated.above.net (64.124.201.150)  83.778 ms  81.743 ms  81.840 ms
11  208.185.109.100 (208.185.109.100)  81.826 ms  81.966 ms  81.915 ms
```


----------



## Nick_A (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you for the review! I think it's our first for the NL location.


----------



## Amitz (Aug 17, 2013)

I've got a SSD OpenVZ plan at Ramnode's new NL location and could not be happier. Great performance!


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 18, 2013)

Updated some traceroute information.


----------



## ICPH (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this find. I will bookmark this company for future VPS use. Really cheap for what they offer.


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 19, 2013)

Time to update the review with a current status report:



So a downtime of 3 hours and 18 minutes.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 19, 2014)

Time to update the stats:



Not a single plip since the last update.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 1, 2014)

Time for a good looking update:



Zero downtime since the last update.

Performance is still great and network is still great too.


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 1, 2014)

Time for an update:



Without any news.


----------



## wlanboy (May 17, 2014)

Time for an update:



CPU, I/O and network beyond any compare.

Not a single issue since November last year.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 21, 2014)

Time for an update:



What should I say about this year in NL.

0 minutes of downtime since the last update.

Network is still great.


```
--2014-06-21 19:07:12--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===========================================================================================>] 104,857,600 26.2M/s   in 3.7s

2014-06-21 19:07:16 (27.1 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 27, 2014)

Time for an update:



11 minutes of downtime since the last update.

The vps itself does have an uptime of 32 days.

CPU and I/O are good.

Network too:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-07-27 19:05:40--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===========================================================================================>] 104,857,600 34.5M/s   in 2.9s

2014-07-27 19:05:43 (34.5 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 28, 2014)

Time for an update:



0 minutes of downtime since the last update.

The vps itself does have an uptime of 56 days.

CPU and I/O are good.

Network too:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-09-28 02:54:10--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: '/dev/null'

100%[===========================================================================================>] 104,857,600 45.0MB/s   in 2.2s

2014-09-28 02:54:12 (45.0 MB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 11, 2014)

Time for an update:



39 minutes of downtime since the last update.

The vps itself does have an uptime of 53 days.

CPU and I/O are great.

Network too:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-12-11 01:58:17--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===========================================================================>] 104,857,600 96.2M/s   in 1.0s

2014-12-11 01:58:18 (96.2 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## Namaste (Jan 14, 2015)

I have this VPS as well. RamNode is a fantastic company.


----------



## bibo (Feb 5, 2015)

Can you post a speedtest to singapore and usa location

like this one 

https://venlig.com/ramnode-seattle-vps-network-speedtest-worldwide/


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 7, 2015)

bibo said:


> Can you post a speedtest to singapore and usa location
> 
> like this one
> 
> https://venlig.com/ramnode-seattle-vps-network-speedtest-worldwide/


Can you be more specific on which network you want to test?

Singapore:


5935) MyRepublic (Singapore, Republic of Singapore) [10489.34 km]
367) NewMedia Express (Singapore, Republic of Singapore) [10495.25 km]
4235) StarHub Mobile Pte Ltd (Singapore, Republic of Singapore) [10495.25 km]
5304) Vodien Internet Solutions Pte Ltd (Singapore, Republic of Singapore) [10495.25 km]
1883) Telin (Singapore, Republic of Singapore) [10495.25 km]
2213) SGIX (Singapore, Republic of Singapore) [10495.25 km]
5168) PT Indosat Tbk (Singapore, Republic of Singapore) [10495.25 km]
2054) Viewqwest Pte Ltd (Singapore, Republic of Singapore) [10495.25 km]
3914) SingTel (Singapore, Republic of Singapore) [10495.25 km]

Part of US:


```
2411) Charter Communications (Kearney, NE, United States) [7350.59 km]
4471) Mississippi State University (Mississippi State, MS, United States) [7359.49 km]
4444) KwiKom Communications (Iola, KS, United States) [7381.62 km]
5856) Charter Communications (Billings, MT, United States) [7397.85 km]
2470) Montana Opticom LLC (Billings, MT, United States) [7397.85 km]
5071) Parsec Data Management (Billings, MT, United States) [7397.85 km]
4371) City of Chanute Kansas (Chanute, KS, United States) [7405.51 km]
1296) Rapid Systems (Tampa, FL, United States) [7411.94 km]
2137) Hivelocity Hosting (Tampa, FL, United States) [7411.94 km]
4055) Crawler LLC (Fort Lauderdale, FL, United States) [7411.99 km]
1055) MtSkyNet (Kalispell, MT, United States) [7443.45 km]
4937) Host-Engine.com (Miami, FL, United States) [7446.44 km]
3197) FPL FiberNet (Miami, FL, United States) [7446.44 km]
1779) Comcast (Miami, FL, United States) [7446.44 km]
2767) LIME (Miami, FL, United States) [7446.44 km]
3656) WestStar (Miami, FL, United States) [7446.44 km]
1821) Towerstream (Miami, FL, United States) [7446.44 km]
3892) hiQ Data Corp (Miami, FL, United States) [7446.44 km]
5030) AT&T (Miami, FL, United States) [7446.45 km]
5404) Suddenlink Communications LLC (College Station, TX, United States) [7453.93 km]
1765) Comcast (Little Rock, AR, United States) [7468.39 km]
1619) T3 Communications, Inc. (Fort Myers, FL, United States) [7483.71 km]
1096) Montana Internet Corp (Helena, MT, United States) [7487.23 km]
4002) KsFiberNet (Wichita, KS, United States) [7511.81 km]
3768) Little Apple Technologies (Manhattan, MT, United States) [7521.90 km]
1345) Fort Hays State Univ (Hays, KS, United States) [7522.08 km]
5336) Global Net (Bozeman, MT, United States) [7524.23 km]
 783) Montana Opticom LLC (Bozeman, MT, United States) [7524.23 km]
5511) Hosting Essentials (Tavernier, FL, United States) [7530.19 km]
1416) TCT (Cody, WY, United States) [7534.26 km]
5393) Wavefly by JMF (Daphne, AL, United States) [7538.22 km]
2630) Telepak Networks Inc (Jackson, MS, United States) [7541.94 km]
3608) Kloud 7 LLC (Mobile, AL, United States) [7542.81 km]
3631) Southern Light (Mobile, AL, United States) [7542.81 km]
5857) Charter Communications (Casper, WY, United States) [7546.05 km]
2874) Mountain West (Casper, WY, United States) [7546.05 km]
1639) Sumner Communications (Wellington, KS, United States) [7551.51 km]
3052) EasyTEL Communications (Tulsa, OK, United States) [7565.14 km]
3434) S&T Communications (Colby, KS, United States) [7572.72 km]
1260) BTC Broadband (Bixby, OK, United States) [7574.87 km]
4363) Newbreak Communications (Vicksburg, MS, United States) [7581.36 km]
4803) GCS Research (Missoula, MT, United States) [7583.02 km]
5480) Montana West (Missoula, MT, United States) [7583.02 km]
5858) Charter Communications (Missoula, MT, United States) [7583.02 km]
1276) KanOkla Networks (Caldwell, KS, United States) [7583.26 km]
4397) Cybernet1 Inc. (Hamilton, MT, United States) [7613.77 km]
5859) Charter Communications (Cheyenne, WY, United States) [7619.88 km]
1101) Green House Data (Cheyenne, WY, United States) [7619.88 km]
 281) ActiveServers (Spokane, WA, United States) [7624.10 km]
5459) Wind River Internet (Riverton, WY, United States) [7634.95 km]
4707) Waterway Wireless (Key West, FL, United States) [7652.58 km]
3960) United Telephone Association, Inc. (Dodge City, KS, United States) [7656.76 km]
2300) Southwest Arkansas Telephone Coop (Texarkana, AR, United States) [7679.67 km]
1097) Hunt Brothers of LA. (Hammond, LA, United States) [7710.44 km]
2410) Charter Communications (Slidell, LA, United States) [7711.09 km]
2932) TierPoint (Oklahoma City, OK, United States) [7711.12 km]
1054) OpenAccess Network Srvc (Bellingham, WA, United States) [7722.51 km]
5765) RMDAS (Estes Park, CO, United States) [7724.80 km]
5593) Brigham Young University - Idaho (Rexburg, ID, United States) [7726.40 km]
5117) AT&T (New Orleans, LA, United States) [7729.97 km]
5626) Suddenlink Communications LLC (Bossier, LA, United States) [7737.63 km]
4305) Orcas Online (Eastsound, WA, United States) [7743.87 km]
1207) Comcast (Denver, CO, United States) [7752.69 km]
1719) T-Mobile (Denver, CO, United States) [7752.69 km]
3964) FORETHOUGHT.net (Denver, CO, United States) [7752.69 km]
5784) Host-Engine.com (Denver, CO, United States) [7752.69 km]
3329) Venture Technologies (Englewood, CO, United States) [7760.89 km]
3417) EATEL (Gonzales, LA, United States) [7762.16 km]
1673) LocalTel Communications (Wenatchee, WA, United States) [7764.29 km]
 782) Microserv (Idaho Falls, ID, United States) [7767.45 km]
1442) Syringa Networks (Idaho Falls, ID, United States) [7767.45 km]
3858) Iron Goat Networks, llc (Sultan, WA, United States) [7781.47 km]
3990) LR Computer Services (Rock Springs, WY, United States) [7803.75 km]
 907) NetRiver (Lynnwood, WA, United States) [7803.78 km]
2261) Kanobe Inc (Bothell, WA, United States) [7805.21 km]
4423) Pocketinet Communications (Walla Walla, WA, United States) [7810.04 km]
1664) Peak Internet (Woodland Park, CO, United States) [7821.71 km]
4457) Springs Hosting (Colorado Springs, CO, United States) [7823.77 km]
3166) Data102 (Colorado Springs, CO, United States) [7823.77 km]
3919) Intelligent Software Solutions, Inc (Colorado Springs, CO, United States) [7823.77 km]
5904) Metapeer (Seattle, WA, United States) [7825.61 km]
4964) Sentris Network LLC (Seattle, WA, United States) [7825.61 km]
4031) SoftLayer Technologies, Inc. (Seattle, WA, United States) [7825.61 km]
1423) Condointernet.net (Seattle, WA, United States) [7825.61 km]
1782) Comcast (Seattle, WA, United States) [7825.61 km]
1074) Towerstream (Seattle, WA, United States) [7825.61 km]
4304) PTCI (Guymon, OK, United States) [7830.95 km]
3635) LUS Fiber (Lafayette, LA, United States) [7832.09 km]
5033) AT&T (Seattle, WA, United States) [7839.54 km]
5229) Suddenlink Communications LLC (Tyler, TX, United States) [7848.68 km]
5041) Nortex Communications (Muenster, TX, United States) [7859.78 km]
4919) SECOM, Inc (Pueblo, CO, United States) [7863.09 km]
1192) Rainier Connect (Tacoma, WA, United States) [7865.61 km]
4082) Eastern Oregon Net, Inc. (La Grande, OR, United States) [7868.97 km]
1928) Eastern Oregon Telecom (Hermiston, OR, United States) [7871.06 km]
4094) Union Wireless (Mountain View, WY, United States) [7887.06 km]
4109) Direct Communications (Rockland, ID, United States) [7890.45 km]
5023) AT&T (Richardson, TX, United States) [7900.64 km]
3501) Skybeam (Dallas, TX, United States) [7900.95 km]
1859) T-Mobile (Dallas, TX, United States) [7900.95 km]
1945) SoftLayer Technologies, Inc. (Dallas, TX, United States) [7900.95 km]
5379) FPL FiberNet (Dallas, TX, United States) [7900.95 km]
5436) Suddenlink Communications LLC (Lake Charles, LA, United States) [7904.67 km]
5518) pinnacle network solutions (Wichita Falls,TX, United States) [7904.89 km]
1666) OneSource Communications (Keller, TX, United States) [7914.27 km]
4056) Latino Australia Education S.A (Providence, UT, United States) [7919.27 km]
2409) Charter Communications (Fort Worth, TX, United States) [7936.39 km]
1456) Syringa Networks (Boise, ID, United States) [7947.97 km]
4540) Mosier WiNet (Mosier, OR, United States) [7971.93 km]
4063) Gorge Networks (Hood River, OR, United States) [7974.77 km]
2839) Qnect.net (The Dalles, OR, United States) [7975.36 km]
4584) Digital Passage (Graham, TX, United States) [7977.61 km]
3224) Amarillo ISD (Amarillo, TX, United States) [7978.35 km]
5492) Amarillo Wireless (Amarillo, TX, United States) [7978.35 km]
5421) Suddenlink Communications LLC (Amarillo, TX, United States) [7978.35 km]
5613) Colorado Mesa University (Grand Junction, CO, United States) [7997.37 km]
5860) Charter Communications (Grand Junction, CO, United States) [7997.37 km]
4128) C7 Data Centers (Salt Lake City, UT, United States) [8009.50 km]
1781) Comcast (Salt Lake City, UT, United States) [8009.50 km]
4272) Vivint Wireless (Salt Lake City, UT, United States) [8009.50 km]
2206) UTOPIA (Salt Lake City, UT, United States) [8009.50 km]
4178) Syringa Networks (Salt Lake City, UT, United States) [8009.50 km]
2185) Sumo Fiber (Salt Lake City, UT, United States) [8009.50 km]
5085) Google Fiber (Salt Lake City, UT, United States) [8009.50 km]
2065) Utah Education Network (Salt Lake City, UT, United States) [8009.50 km]
 244) XMission (Salt Lake City, UT, United States) [8009.50 km]
2925) Elite Broadband (Montrose, CO, United States) [8021.99 km]
5343) Suddenlink Communications LLC (Conroe, TX, United States) [8033.17 km]
2055) InnovativeAir, LLC (Bluffdale, UT, United States) [8037.68 km]
1780) Comcast (Portland, OR, United States) [8038.25 km]
4047) Edge Networks (Portland, OR, United States) [8038.25 km]
4793) Brigham Young University (Provo, UT, United States) [8044.79 km]
5745) Avative Fiber (Saratoga Springs, UT, United States) [8048.85 km]
1763) Comcast (Houston, TX, United States) [8075.10 km]
4043) SoftLayer Technologies, Inc. (Houston, TX, United States) [8075.10 km]
1816) T-Mobile (Houston, TX, United States) [8075.10 km]
5032) AT&T (Houston, TX, United States) [8076.34 km]
3741) Brownrice Internet, Inc (Taos, NM, United States) [8080.12 km]
1711) VVM Inc (Temple, TX, United States) [8080.14 km]
3652) OnlineNW (McMinnville, OR, United States) [8088.94 km]
5420) Suddenlink Communications LLC (Abilene, TX, United States) [8102.34 km]
3675) FastTrack Communications (Durango, CO, United States) [8122.99 km]
1540) Cedar Networks (Durango, CO, United States) [8122.99 km]
1271) Plateau Telecom (Clovis, NM, United States) [8126.24 km]
4862) NTS Communications (Lubbock, TX, United States) [8126.89 km]
5462) Suddenlink Communications LLC (Lubbock, TX, United States) [8126.89 km]
2273) Region 17 ESC (Lubbock, TX, United States) [8126.89 km]
5342) Suddenlink Communications LLC (Georgetown, TX, United States) [8137.60 km]
1159) PEAK Internet (Corvallis, OR, United States) [8153.54 km]
5256) Yucca Telecom (Portales, NM, United States) [8154.06 km]
5152) Alyrica Networks, Inc. (Philomath, OR, United States) [8159.89 km]
5368) ECPI Western Broadband (Austin, TX, United States) [8176.62 km]
5087) Google Fiber (Austin, TX, United States) [8176.62 km]
5024) AT&T (Austin, TX, United States) [8176.62 km]
 723) Grande Communications (Austin, TX, United States) [8176.62 km]
5366) CoastCom, Inc (Newport, OR, United States) [8181.26 km]
4323) Grande Communications (San Marcos, TX, United States) [8220.21 km]
5426) Suddenlink Communications LLC (San Angelo, TX, United States) [8230.63 km]
5491) West Central Net (San Angelo, TX, United States) [8230.63 km]
5901) Region 15 ESC (San Angelo, TX, United States) [8230.63 km]
1773) Comcast (Albuquerque, NM, United States) [8250.28 km]
 938) Internet Exchange NM (Albuquerque, NM, United States) [8250.28 km]
1339) Region 18 Edu Services (Midland, TX, United States) [8276.74 km]
1313) Plateau Telecom (Roswell, NM, United States) [8290.80 km]
5107) AT&T (San Antonio, TX, United States) [8294.17 km]
4383) Urdirect.net (San Antonio, TX, United States) [8294.17 km]
5736) Capaciti Networks (San Antonio, TX, United States) [8294.17 km]
3881) ORCA Communications (North Bend, OR, United States) [8303.52 km]
1446) FireServe, LLC (Klamath Falls, OR, United States) [8317.90 km]
1314) Plateau Telecom (Artesia, NM, United States) [8332.44 km]
1730) PVT (Artesia, NM, United States) [8332.44 km]
1663) Cal-Ore Telephone Company (Dorris, CA, United States) [8348.58 km]
 285) South Central Internet (Cedar City, UT, United States) [8348.83 km]
2407) Charter Communications (Medford, OR, United States) [8353.40 km]
1315) Plateau Telecom (Carlsbad, NM, United States) [8361.53 km]
4951) Cobianet, Inc. (Corpus Christi, TX, United States) [8374.64 km]
1477) Gtek Computers&  Wireless (Corpus Christi, TX, United States) [8374.64 km]
4566) Xpressweb Internet Services (Kanab, UT, United States) [8381.63 km]
 806) Infowest (Saint George, UT, United States) [8427.85 km]
3073) AWI networks (Saint George, UT, United States) [8427.85 km]
5780) Tonaquint Networks (Saint George, UT, United States) [8427.85 km]
5800) Siskiyou Telephone (Etna, CA, United States) [8438.15 km]
1745) Reliance Connects (Mesquite, NV, United States) [8483.96 km]
2408) Charter Communications (Reno, NV, United States) [8487.95 km]
5410) DigitalPath, Inc (Quincy, CA, United States) [8501.57 km]
3880) Autophone of Laredo (Laredo, TX, United States) [8519.84 km]
4705) Inova Data Solutions (Laredo, TX, United States) [8519.84 km]
2331) MVDSL (Overton, NV, United States) [8521.64 km]
5472) Vivint Wireless (El Paso, TX, United States) [8538.96 km]
5631) TRANSTELCO (El Paso, TX, United States) [8538.96 km]
5411) DigitalPath, Inc (Chico, CA, United States) [8558.73 km]
3736) BLUEZONEINTERNET (Hidalgo, TX, United States) [8571.26 km]
3879) SmarterBroadband, INC (Grass Valley, CA, United States) [8575.13 km]
1431) Switch Communications (Las Vegas, NV, United States) [8589.56 km]
1938) Smarterbroadband, Inc (Auburn, CA, United States) [8606.50 km]
1768) Comcast (Pima, AZ, United States) [8638.29 km]
1850) T-Mobile (West Sacramento, CA, United States) [8656.97 km]
5956) SeaKay Broadband (Ukiah, CA, United States) [8674.17 km]
3801) Softcom Internet Communications (Galt, CA, United States) [8678.15 km]
5704) Phoenix NAP AZ Data Center (Tempe, United States) [8684.49 km]
5297) Pavlov Media (Phoenix, AZ, United States) [8688.96 km]
3223) Race Communications (Mojave, CA, United States) [8715.35 km]
1335) Ayera Technologies, Inc. (Modesto, CA, United States) [8721.66 km]
5789) Simply Bits, LLC (Tucson, AZ, United States) [8742.78 km]
 509) Login Inc. (Tucson, AZ, United States) [8742.78 km]
5288) Bluespan Wireless, LLC (Tucson, AZ, United States) [8742.78 km]
5026) AT&T (San Francisco, CA, United States) [8772.45 km]
5754) Fastmetrics Inc. (San Francisco, CA, United States) [8772.45 km]
 603) Unwired (San Francisco, CA, United States) [8773.33 km]
1749) Monkey Brains (San Francisco, CA, United States) [8773.33 km]
1783) Comcast (San Francisco, CA, United States) [8773.33 km]
5479) Sonic.net, Inc (San Jose, CA, United States) [8793.28 km]
1418) Fiber Internet Center (Palo Alto, CA, United States) [8793.43 km]
2761) SingTel (Palo Alto, CA, United States) [8793.43 km]
5086) Google Fiber (Palo Alto, Ca, United States) [8794.49 km]
4042) SoftLayer Technologies, Inc. (San Jose, CA, United States) [8794.89 km]
5119) Beamspeed LLC (Yuma, AZ, United States) [8889.56 km]
1839) T-Mobile (Riverside, CA, United States) [8908.74 km]
2403) Charter Communications (San Luis Obispo, CA, United States) [8935.93 km]
5827) Time Warner Cable (Los Angeles, CA, United States) [8939.54 km]
3952) Fireline Broadband (Los Angeles, CA, United States) [8939.54 km]
5602) HugeServer Networks, LLC (Los Angeles, CA, United States) [8939.54 km]
3864) California Internet Solutions (Los Angeles, CA, United States) [8939.54 km]
3226) Race Communications (Los Angeles, CA, United States) [8939.54 km]
5905) GigeNET (Los Angeles, CA, United States) [8939.54 km]
5861) WebNX (Los Angeles, CA, United States) [8939.54 km]
5303) Host Duplex (Los Angeles, CA, United States) [8939.54 km]
2953) Atlantic Metro (Los Angeles, CA, United States) [8939.54 km]
1355) DreamHost (Los Angeles, CA, United States) [8939.54 km]
5031) AT&T (Los Angeles, CA, United States) [8940.09 km]
4538) Greenfield Communications (Fullerton, CA, United States) [8940.85 km]
5362) Siteserver, Inc. (Simi Valley, CA, United States) [8942.33 km]
1840) T-Mobile (Irvine, CA, United States) [8952.89 km]
2426) I2B Networks Inc (San Diego, CA, United States) [9013.84 km]
 948) FastServ Networks LLC (San Diego, CA, United States) [9013.84 km]
4633) Rds247.com (San Diego, CA, United States) [9013.84 km]
3154) TRANSTELCO (San Diego, CA, United States) [9013.84 km]
2969) ScaleMatrix (San Diego, CA, United States) [9013.84 km]
5116) AT&T (San Diego, CA, United States) [9014.16 km]
3977) wiz network (Honolulu, HI, United States) [11653.89 km]
4808) Hawaiian Telcom (Honolulu, HI, United States) [11653.89 km]
1278) Lava.net @ DRFortress (Honolulu, HI, United States) [11653.89 km]
3988) Digitech Solutions, LLC. (Honolulu, HI, United States) [11653.89 km]
3028) University of Hawaii (Honolulu, HI, United States) [11653.89 km]
[email protected]:~$ python speedtest_cli.py --list | grep United
5837) TreudlerGroup UK (London, United Kingdom) [357.58 km]
5938) Spectrum Internet (Cardiff, United Kingdom) [562.62 km]
 534) Pioneer Wireless (Presque Isle, ME, United States) [5073.57 km]
4844) Etisalat (Dubai, United Arab Emirates) [5157.49 km]
4845) du (Dubai, United Arab Emirates) [5157.49 km]
3848) NETC (Bangor, ME, United States) [5245.34 km]
1037) OTT Communications (Portland, ME, United States) [5415.92 km]
5877) Dirubbo Hosting (Orleans, MA, United States) [5529.50 km]
4405) Green Mountain Access (Richmond, VT, United States) [5535.92 km]
1417) Burlington Telecom (Burlington, VT, United States) [5541.54 km]
1158) Sovernet Communications (Burlington, VT, United States) [5541.54 km]
5659) Dirubbo Hosting (Norwell, MA, United States) [5554.61 km]
 891) DSCI Corporation (Boston, MA, United States) [5557.79 km]
1774) Comcast (Boston, MA, United States) [5557.79 km]
1068) Towerstream (Boston, MA, United States) [5557.79 km]
4920) Norwood Light Broadband (Norwood, MA, United States) [5578.12 km]
2260) VTel (Springfield, VT, United States) [5581.33 km]
1873) T-Mobile (Norton, MA, United States) [5593.44 km]
4981) SELCO (Shrewsbury, MA, United States) [5603.54 km]
2405) Charter Communications (Oxford, MA, United States) [5665.24 km]
3311) Connecticut Education Network (Hartford, CT, United States) [5703.11 km]
5723) INOC, LLC (Albany, NY, United States) [5707.09 km]
1880) T-Mobile (Syosset, NY, United States) [5823.60 km]
4151) Punk Media (Syracuse, NY, United States) [5827.49 km]
1761) Time Warner Cable (Syracuse, NY, United States) [5827.49 km]
 982) Interserver, inc (Secaucus, NJ, United States) [5860.62 km]
1815) T-Mobile (Manhattan New York, NY, United States) [5861.11 km]
1861) T-Mobile (Wayne, NJ, United States) [5861.74 km]
3589) FortressITX (Clifton, NJ, United States) [5862.38 km]
2947) Atlantic Metro (New York City, NY, United States) [5862.91 km]
1819) Towerstream (New York City, NY, United States) [5862.91 km]
3593) Inerail (New York City, NY, United States) [5862.91 km]
 663) Optimum Online (New York City, NY, United States) [5862.91 km]
5029) AT&T (New York City, NY, United States) [5862.99 km]
3156) Plexicomm, LLC (Binghamton, NY, United States) [5882.17 km]
1258) Monmouth Telecom (Red Bank, NJ, United States) [5893.69 km]
1769) Comcast (Plainfield, NJ, United States) [5903.73 km]
1239) EarthLink (Rochester, NY, United States) [5909.28 km]
3163) Bstack Networks (Scranton, PA, United States) [5916.57 km]
5280) PenTeleData (Palmerton, PA, United States) [5957.90 km]
3674) Indigo Xtreme Broadband (Mansfield, PA, United States) [5975.68 km]
1875) T-Mobile (West Norriton, PA, United States) [5993.74 km]
4007) LayeredServer (Buffalo, NY, United States) [6007.30 km]
5824) ReefBase (Buffalo, NY, United States) [6007.30 km]
5796) Image One Technologies (Selinsgrove, PA, United States) [6036.55 km]
4733) Keystone Community Network, Inc. (Lock Haven, PA, United States) [6048.37 km]
4322) Capital Area Intermediate Unit (Harrisburg, PA, United States) [6077.01 km]
2754) Higher Information Group (Harrisburg, PA, United States) [6077.01 km]
1624) Getwireless.net (State College, PA, United States) [6099.60 km]
1775) Comcast (Baltimore, MD, United States) [6134.65 km]
4438) Believe Broadband (Baltimore, MD, United States) [6134.65 km]
3653) Xecunet LLC (Frederick, MD, United States) [6174.96 km]
 246) Swift Systems (Frederick, MD, United States) [6174.96 km]
5113) AT&T (Washington, DC, United States) [6190.58 km]
4041) SoftLayer Technologies, Inc. (Washington, DC, United States) [6190.58 km]
 935) Speedtest.net (Washington, DC, United States) [6190.58 km]
2131) DigitalOne AG (Reston, VA, United States) [6204.29 km]
1344) InfoRelay Online Systems (Reston, VA, United States) [6204.29 km]
3893) Fast Serv Networks, LLC (Ashburn, VA, United States) [6207.86 km]
5132) Shentel Service Company (Ashburn, VA, United States) [6207.86 km]
4351) RPM WEB SERVICES (Ashburn, VA, United States) [6207.86 km]
3810) BroadAspect (Ashburn, VA, United States) [6207.86 km]
5906) GigeNET (Ashburn, VA, United States) [6207.86 km]
5182) Reliable Hosting Services, LLC (Berkeley Springs, WV, United States) [6210.30 km]
5713) Armstrong (Butler, PA, United States) [6220.73 km]
3586) LeaseWeb (Manassas, VA, United States) [6229.32 km]
3616) Winchester Wireless (Winchester, VA, United States) [6240.44 km]
5207) REMC1 (Houghton, MI, United States) [6257.61 km]
1166) Linux Users' Group MTU (Houghton, MI, United States) [6257.61 km]
2132) pair Networks (Pittsburgh, PA, United States) [6258.95 km]
2719) Consolidated Communications (Pittsburgh, PA, United States) [6258.95 km]
4929) Air Advantage LLC (Frankenmuth, MI, United States) [6266.75 km]
4528) COLI Inc. (Traverse City, MI, United States) [6268.57 km]
5061) Up.Net (Baraga, Mi, United States) [6279.71 km]
5111) AT&T (Cleveland, OH, United States) [6282.50 km]
3648) University of Michigan-Flint (Flint, MI, United States) [6287.91 km]
4105) Waveform Technology (Troy, MI, United States) [6288.19 km]
3785) Shentel (Edinburg, VA, United States) [6292.64 km]
5114) AT&T (Detroit, MI, United States) [6301.24 km]
1834) T-Mobile (Detroit, MI, United States) [6301.24 km]
1778) Comcast (Detroit, MI, United States) [6301.24 km]
3974) Tachyon Dynamics (Chesapeake, VA, United States) [6305.20 km]
1062) Winn Telecom (Mount Pleasant, MI, United States) [6307.38 km]
 735) CMS Internet (Mount Pleasant, MI, United States) [6307.38 km]
4837) LightSpeed Technologies (Canton, OH, United States) [6316.05 km]
3798) Daystarr Communications (Owosso, MI, United States) [6318.09 km]
1770) Comcast (Richmond, VA, United States) [6324.38 km]
5746) MCTV (Massillon, OH, United States) [6325.60 km]
5709) Merit Network, Inc (Ann Arbor, MI, United States) [6347.15 km]
 808) Casair, Inc (Stanton, MI, United States) [6349.09 km]
5565) Michigan Open Carry, Inc (Lansing, MI, United States) [6360.19 km]
1005) ACD.net (Lansing, MI, United States) [6360.19 km]
1450) D&P Communications (Petersburg, MI, United States) [6374.23 km]
4436) MDU Solutions (Eaton Rapids, MI, United States) [6383.80 km]
1298) Amplex (Toledo, OH, United States) [6383.87 km]
5656) Rowe Internet (Byesville, OH, United States) [6390.19 km]
1354) D&P Communications (Adrian, MI, United States) [6393.82 km]
3673) Shentel Service Company (Weston, WV, United States) [6395.24 km]
5309) Nsight (Green Bay, WI, United States) [6425.71 km]
2111) MEI.net (Delton, MI, United States) [6429.15 km]
2406) Charter Communications (Allendale, MI, United States) [6431.70 km]
3249) DMCI Broadband, L.L.C. (Reading, MI, United States) [6440.84 km]
5516) CTS Telecom (Climax, MI, United States) [6444.97 km]
3240) Secant Technologies (Kalamazoo, MI, United States) [6455.79 km]
5400) Suddenlink Communications LLC (Greenville, NC, United States) [6465.37 km]
2036) Bloomingdale Communications (Bloomingdale, MI, United States) [6470.69 km]
4874) BrescoBroadBand (Columbus, OH, United States) [6477.59 km]
3625) Paul Bunyan Communications (Duluth, MN, United States) [6477.69 km]
3119) RackSquared (Columbus, OH, United States) [6480.26 km]
1191) greenlight (Wilson, NC, United States) [6490.70 km]
4263) UW Oshkosh (Oshkosh, WI, United States) [6494.74 km]
5866) Supernet Communications (Watervliet, MI, United States) [6504.33 km]
3723) Shentel Service Company (Rocky Mount, VA, United States) [6517.32 km]
5434) Suddenlink Communications LLC (Charleston, WV, United States) [6521.37 km]
1076) West Virginia State Univ (Institute, WV, United States) [6526.74 km]
 544) Tranquil Hosting (Raleigh, NC, United States) [6530.07 km]
5435) Suddenlink Communications LLC (St. Albans, WV, United States) [6530.38 km]
 789) Ethoplex (Germantown, WI, United States) [6531.72 km]
3949) TechPad (Blacksburg, VA, United States) [6532.13 km]
4185) Duke University (Durham, NC, United States) [6533.57 km]
5429) Suddenlink Communications LLC (Beckley, WV, United States) [6537.51 km]
2080) Solarus (Wisconsin Rapids, WI, United States) [6538.27 km]
4685) Colostore (South Bend, IN, United States) [6543.38 km]
5640) HostColor LLC (South Bend, IN, United States) [6543.38 km]
2519) Imagine Networks (Troy, OH, United States) [6547.70 km]
3876) SCOCA (Piketon, OH, United States) [6550.64 km]
4999) Citizens Telephone Cooperative (Floyd, VA, United States) [6550.92 km]
4221) MDECA (Dayton, OH, United States) [6569.45 km]
3634) Paul Bunyan Communications (Bemidji, MN, United States) [6571.77 km]
 896) CAROLINANET (Greensboro, NC, United States) [6584.55 km]
5063) Community High School District 128 (Libertyville, IL, United States) [6595.84 km]
2404) Charter Communications (Eau Claire, WI, United States) [6598.58 km]
1421) OTT Communications (War, WV, United States) [6606.36 km]
5422) Suddenlink Communications LLC (Kermit, WV, United States) [6609.25 km]
2574) ServerCentral (Chicago, IL, United States) [6611.73 km]
1776) Comcast (Chicago, IL, United States) [6611.73 km]
4785) Host-Engine.com (Chicago, IL, United States) [6611.73 km]
3084) SilverIP Communications (Chicago, IL, United States) [6611.73 km]
5939) FDC Servers (Chicago, IL, United States) [6611.73 km]
5900) GigeNET (Arlington Heights, IL, United States) [6611.86 km]
5919) tzulo, inc (Chicago, IL, United States) [6614.79 km]
5025) AT&T (Cicero, IL, United States) [6616.41 km]
1752) 5NINES (Madison, WI, United States) [6617.67 km]
4519) ITP (Madison, WI, United States) [6617.67 km]
5852) CTC (Brainerd, MN, United States) [6624.20 km]
3128) Beyond Hosting LLC (Cincinnati, OH, United States) [6631.66 km]
4326) Midcontinent Communications (Cambridge, MN, United States) [6633.76 km]
4925) LiteWire Internet Services, Inc (Evansville, WI, United States) [6634.52 km]
1972) Urban Communications, Inc. (Oak Forest, IL, United States) [6636.67 km]
4815) OnLight Aurora (Oak Forest, IL, United States) [6636.67 km]
5898) Foothills Broadband (Staffordsville, KY, United States) [6637.00 km]
1366) Surf Air Wireless (Cedar Lake, IN, United States) [6637.22 km]
1443) Inter Mountain Cable (Harold, KY, United States) [6643.98 km]
3362) Appalachian Wireless (Ivel, KY, United States) [6644.97 km]
 471) InvisiMax (Grand Forks, ND, United States) [6647.89 km]
1766) Comcast (Minnesota City, MN, United States) [6655.81 km]
1448) Blast Communications (Aurora, IL, United States) [6656.03 km]
5428) Hiawatha Broadband Communications, Inc. (Winona, MN, United States) [6666.64 km]
5408) Thacker-Grigsby Telephone Co. Inc. (Hindman, KY, United States) [6684.47 km]
5115) AT&T (Indianapolis, IN, United States) [6684.57 km]
3383) MI CONNECTION (Mooresville, NC, United States) [6686.58 km]
1572) Innov. Network Solutions (Indianapolis, IN, United States) [6686.97 km]
4987) BridgeMAXX (Indianapolis, IN, United States) [6686.97 km]
2656) Charter Communications (St Cloud, MN, United States) [6687.22 km]
5005) BVU Authority (Bristol, VA, United States) [6691.58 km]
2917) US Internet (Minnetonka, MN, United States) [6701.50 km]
4332) Precision Data Solutions, LLC (Mooresville, IN, United States) [6712.34 km]
2128) Horry Telephone Coop (Conway, SC, United States) [6712.90 km]
1871) T-Mobile (Charlotte, NC, United States) [6717.04 km]
5028) AT&T (Charlotte, NC, United States) [6717.04 km]
4211) Spirit Communications (Charlotte, NC, United States) [6717.04 km]
2669) 702 Communications (Moorhead, MN, United States) [6718.81 km]
4681) QX.NET (Lexington, KY, United States) [6723.30 km]
4309) Mikrotec Internet Services (Lexington, KY, United States) [6723.30 km]
5801) KMTelecom (Kasson, MN, United States) [6730.58 km]
5802) Maple River Communications (Casselton, ND, United States) [6739.83 km]
4816) Comporium Communications (Rock Hill, SC, United States) [6751.63 km]
4905) Country Cablevision, Inc. (Burnsville, NC, United States) [6754.12 km]
5698) RST Fiber (Shelby, NC, United States) [6756.26 km]
3191) University of Alaska (Fairbanks, AK, United States) [6772.33 km]
1595) TruVista Communications (Chester, SC, United States) [6781.98 km]
2838) Shelby Broadband (Louisville, KY, United States) [6782.89 km]
5295) Pavlov Media (Champaign, IL, United States) [6785.22 km]
4756) GeneseoCommunications, Inc. (Geneseo, IL, United States) [6789.36 km]
 897) MUS FiberNET (Morristown, TN, United States) [6793.20 km]
3248) Mountain Area Information Network (Asheville, NC, United States) [6795.59 km]
3898) CIRBN LLC (Normal, IL, United States) [6796.27 km]
4313) MTCO Communications (Metamora, IL, United States) [6796.84 km]
5591) ERC Broadband (Asheville, NC, United States) [6797.36 km]
5561) Morris Broadband, LLC (Hendersonville, NC, United States) [6812.13 km]
5133) Home Telecom (Moncks Corner, SC, United States) [6824.74 km]
4265) Spirit Communications (Columbia, SC, United States) [6827.64 km]
5159) Bluegrass Network LLC (Elizabethtown, KY, United States) [6833.66 km]
2502) TEAM Technologies (Cedar Falls, IA, United States) [6834.42 km]
3695) SRT Communications (Minot, ND, United States) [6838.05 km]
5520) Piedmont Rural Telephone Coop. (Laurens, SC, United States) [6849.65 km]
3046) Highlands Cable (Highlands, NC, United States) [6878.97 km]
5791) DRN (Ellendale, ND, United States) [6881.31 km]
4170) Metronet (Evansville, IN, United States) [6913.81 km]
1772) Comcast (Augusta, GA, United States) [6919.83 km]
5160) Bluegrass Network LLC (Bowling Green, KY, United States) [6926.65 km]
3187) Twin Lakes Telephone Cooperative (Gainesboro, TN, United States) [6928.77 km]
5034) C-Ram (Bismarck, ND, United States) [6929.98 km]
3607) North Georgia Network (Clarkesville, GA, United States) [6936.02 km]
4895) North Central Telephone Coop (Lafayette, TN, United States) [6937.71 km]
1995) ICS Advanced Technologies (Ames, IA, United States) [6940.17 km]
4104) Russellville EPB (Russellville, KY, United States) [6965.32 km]
4324) Midcontinent Communications (Sioux Falls, SD, United States) [6989.12 km]
3934) Ellijay Telephone Company (Ellijay, GA, United States) [6989.66 km]
1255) Ben Lomand Telephone (McMinnville, TN, United States) [6990.21 km]
1582) Premier Communications (Sioux Center, IA, United States) [6996.42 km]
3965) EPB Fiber Optics (Chattanooga, TN, United States) [7012.92 km]
5109) AT&T (Nashville, TN, United States) [7013.29 km]
1764) Comcast (Nashville, TN, United States) [7013.47 km]
1946) Ringgold Telephone Company (Ringgold, GA, United States) [7013.62 km]
4557) Elite Systems, LLc (Saint Louis, MO, United States) [7019.55 km]
2309) Hostirian (Saint Louis, MO, United States) [7019.55 km]
5108) AT&T (Saint Louis, MO, United States) [7019.65 km]
2401) Charter Communications (Sugar Hill, GA, United States) [7024.65 km]
2391) Charter Communications (Olivette, MO, United States) [7030.78 km]
3920) Tullahoma Utilities Board (Tullahoma, TN, United States) [7043.18 km]
5706) Mitchell Telecom (Mitchell, SD, United States) [7044.16 km]
4394) United Communications (Chapel Hill, TN, United States) [7051.64 km]
2324) VCI Internet Services (Paducah, KY, United States) [7052.18 km]
 937) Long Lines Internet (Sioux City, IA, United States) [7056.51 km]
5554) Santel Communications (Mount Vernon, SD, United States) [7056.87 km]
5027) AT&T (Atlanta, GA, United States) [7059.98 km]
4386) Spirit Communications (Atlanta, GA, United States) [7059.98 km]
1877) T-Mobile (Atlanta, GA, United States) [7060.36 km]
3595) Tulix Systems, Inc (Atlanta, GA, United States) [7060.36 km]
2618) [email protected] (Atlanta, GA, United States) [7060.36 km]
3165) Georgia Institute of Technology (Atlanta, GA, United States) [7060.36 km]
1767) Comcast (Atlanta, GA, United States) [7060.36 km]
5296) Pavlov Media (Atlanta, GA, United States) [7060.36 km]
3718) Bay's ET High-Speed Internet (Pacific, MO, United States) [7063.65 km]
2370) NuLink (Newnan, GA, United States) [7115.96 km]
5263) Socket (Columbia, MO, United States) [7118.32 km]
5173) iZones (Columbia, MO, United States) [7118.32 km]
3622) American Broadband (Blair, NE, United States) [7120.40 km]
4353) CHRJO (Council Bluffs, IA, United States) [7129.94 km]
2446) Ken-Tenn Wireless (Union City, TN, United States) [7130.66 km]
3982) University of NE-Omaha (Omaha, NE, United States) [7137.88 km]
2422) JAGwireless (Omaha, NE, United States) [7137.88 km]
1409) Copper Valley Internet (Valdez, AK, United States) [7139.96 km]
1787) Otelco (Arab, AL, United States) [7145.40 km]
2019) Spiral Communications (Plattsmouth, NE, United States) [7151.87 km]
 383) Connecting Point (Norfolk, NE, United States) [7152.27 km]
4841) TheSnowCloud (Juneau, AK, United States) [7158.00 km]
1771) Comcast (Jacksonville, FL, United States) [7165.71 km]
3571) MTA Communications (Eagle River, AK, United States) [7173.04 km]
1134) Jackson Energy Authority (Jackson, TN, United States) [7181.54 km]
 980) Alaska Communications (Anchorage, AK, United States) [7189.14 km]
1555) GCI (Anchorage, AK, United States) [7189.14 km]
5655) Suddenlink (St. Joseph, MO, United States) [7196.17 km]
1187) Nefcom Internet (Macclenny, FL, United States) [7198.27 km]
5675) WideRange Broadband (Lincoln, NE, United States) [7212.29 km]
2177) TekLinks (Birmingham, AL, United States) [7230.82 km]
4795) TekLinks (Birmingham, AL, United States) [7230.82 km]
5112) AT&T (Kansas City, MO, United States) [7236.10 km]
3280) Google Fiber (Kansas City, MO, United States) [7236.10 km]
2795) VPSnoc.com (Kansas City, MO, United States) [7236.10 km]
5275) South Georgia ITS, LLC (Quitman, GA, United States) [7250.03 km]
4971) Consolidated (Lenexa, KS, United States) [7257.71 km]
1716) FL High Speed Internet (Cocoa, FL, United States) [7266.41 km]
5226) Arkansas State University (Jonesboro, AR, United States) [7277.04 km]
5419) Suddenlink Communications LLC (Jonesboro, AR, United States) [7277.04 km]
1048) Golden West Internet (Rapid City, SD, United States) [7285.38 km]
4417) Wicked Broadband (Lawrence, KS, United States) [7286.35 km]
1777) Comcast (Memphis, TN, United States) [7294.05 km]
1762) T-Mobile (Orlando, FL, United States) [7294.21 km]
5118) AT&T (Orlando, FL, United States) [7298.91 km]
5231) Washburn University (Topeka, KS, United States) [7303.20 km]
5693) CCI Systems, Inc (Lake Buena Vista, United States) [7316.65 km]
 910) SpringNet (Springfield, MO, United States) [7319.65 km]
 884) Velocity Online (Tallahassee, FL, United States) [7323.07 km]
3753) Wamego Telephone Company (Wamego, KS, United States) [7325.85 km]
2005) Total Highspeed Internet Services (Nixa, MO, United States) [7332.87 km]
3911) Yelcot (Gassville, AR, United States) [7348.61 km]
2411) Charter Communications (Kearney, NE, United States) [7350.59 km]
4471) Mississippi State University (Mississippi State, MS, United States) [7359.49 km]
4444) KwiKom Communications (Iola, KS, United States) [7381.62 km]
5856) Charter Communications (Billings, MT, United States) [7397.85 km]
2470) Montana Opticom LLC (Billings, MT, United States) [7397.85 km]
5071) Parsec Data Management (Billings, MT, United States) [7397.85 km]
4371) City of Chanute Kansas (Chanute, KS, United States) [7405.51 km]
2137) Hivelocity Hosting (Tampa, FL, United States) [7411.94 km]
1296) Rapid Systems (Tampa, FL, United States) [7411.94 km]
4055) Crawler LLC (Fort Lauderdale, FL, United States) [7411.99 km]
1055) MtSkyNet (Kalispell, MT, United States) [7443.45 km]
3892) hiQ Data Corp (Miami, FL, United States) [7446.44 km]
1779) Comcast (Miami, FL, United States) [7446.44 km]
4937) Host-Engine.com (Miami, FL, United States) [7446.44 km]
2767) LIME (Miami, FL, United States) [7446.44 km]
3197) FPL FiberNet (Miami, FL, United States) [7446.44 km]
3656) WestStar (Miami, FL, United States) [7446.44 km]
1821) Towerstream (Miami, FL, United States) [7446.44 km]
5030) AT&T (Miami, FL, United States) [7446.45 km]
5404) Suddenlink Communications LLC (College Station, TX, United States) [7453.93 km]
1765) Comcast (Little Rock, AR, United States) [7468.39 km]
1619) T3 Communications, Inc. (Fort Myers, FL, United States) [7483.71 km]
1096) Montana Internet Corp (Helena, MT, United States) [7487.23 km]
4002) KsFiberNet (Wichita, KS, United States) [7511.81 km]
3768) Little Apple Technologies (Manhattan, MT, United States) [7521.90 km]
1345) Fort Hays State Univ (Hays, KS, United States) [7522.08 km]
 783) Montana Opticom LLC (Bozeman, MT, United States) [7524.23 km]
5336) Global Net (Bozeman, MT, United States) [7524.23 km]
5511) Hosting Essentials (Tavernier, FL, United States) [7530.19 km]
1416) TCT (Cody, WY, United States) [7534.26 km]
5393) Wavefly by JMF (Daphne, AL, United States) [7538.22 km]
2630) Telepak Networks Inc (Jackson, MS, United States) [7541.94 km]
3608) Kloud 7 LLC (Mobile, AL, United States) [7542.81 km]
3631) Southern Light (Mobile, AL, United States) [7542.81 km]
2874) Mountain West (Casper, WY, United States) [7546.05 km]
5857) Charter Communications (Casper, WY, United States) [7546.05 km]
1639) Sumner Communications (Wellington, KS, United States) [7551.51 km]
3052) EasyTEL Communications (Tulsa, OK, United States) [7565.14 km]
3434) S&T Communications (Colby, KS, United States) [7572.72 km]
1260) BTC Broadband (Bixby, OK, United States) [7574.87 km]
4363) Newbreak Communications (Vicksburg, MS, United States) [7581.36 km]
5480) Montana West (Missoula, MT, United States) [7583.02 km]
4803) GCS Research (Missoula, MT, United States) [7583.02 km]
5858) Charter Communications (Missoula, MT, United States) [7583.02 km]
1276) KanOkla Networks (Caldwell, KS, United States) [7583.26 km]
4397) Cybernet1 Inc. (Hamilton, MT, United States) [7613.77 km]
5859) Charter Communications (Cheyenne, WY, United States) [7619.88 km]
1101) Green House Data (Cheyenne, WY, United States) [7619.88 km]
 281) ActiveServers (Spokane, WA, United States) [7624.10 km]
5459) Wind River Internet (Riverton, WY, United States) [7634.95 km]
4707) Waterway Wireless (Key West, FL, United States) [7652.58 km]
3960) United Telephone Association, Inc. (Dodge City, KS, United States) [7656.76 km]
2300) Southwest Arkansas Telephone Coop (Texarkana, AR, United States) [7679.67 km]
1097) Hunt Brothers of LA. (Hammond, LA, United States) [7710.44 km]
2410) Charter Communications (Slidell, LA, United States) [7711.09 km]
2932) TierPoint (Oklahoma City, OK, United States) [7711.12 km]
1054) OpenAccess Network Srvc (Bellingham, WA, United States) [7722.51 km]
5765) RMDAS (Estes Park, CO, United States) [7724.80 km]
5593) Brigham Young University - Idaho (Rexburg, ID, United States) [7726.40 km]
5117) AT&T (New Orleans, LA, United States) [7729.97 km]
5626) Suddenlink Communications LLC (Bossier, LA, United States) [7737.63 km]
4305) Orcas Online (Eastsound, WA, United States) [7743.87 km]
3964) FORETHOUGHT.net (Denver, CO, United States) [7752.69 km]
1207) Comcast (Denver, CO, United States) [7752.69 km]
5784) Host-Engine.com (Denver, CO, United States) [7752.69 km]
1719) T-Mobile (Denver, CO, United States) [7752.69 km]
3329) Venture Technologies (Englewood, CO, United States) [7760.89 km]
3417) EATEL (Gonzales, LA, United States) [7762.16 km]
1673) LocalTel Communications (Wenatchee, WA, United States) [7764.29 km]
 782) Microserv (Idaho Falls, ID, United States) [7767.45 km]
1442) Syringa Networks (Idaho Falls, ID, United States) [7767.45 km]
3858) Iron Goat Networks, llc (Sultan, WA, United States) [7781.47 km]
3990) LR Computer Services (Rock Springs, WY, United States) [7803.75 km]
 907) NetRiver (Lynnwood, WA, United States) [7803.78 km]
2261) Kanobe Inc (Bothell, WA, United States) [7805.21 km]
4423) Pocketinet Communications (Walla Walla, WA, United States) [7810.04 km]
1664) Peak Internet (Woodland Park, CO, United States) [7821.71 km]
3919) Intelligent Software Solutions, Inc (Colorado Springs, CO, United States) [7823.77 km]
4457) Springs Hosting (Colorado Springs, CO, United States) [7823.77 km]
3166) Data102 (Colorado Springs, CO, United States) [7823.77 km]
1423) Condointernet.net (Seattle, WA, United States) [7825.61 km]
4964) Sentris Network LLC (Seattle, WA, United States) [7825.61 km]
1782) Comcast (Seattle, WA, United States) [7825.61 km]
1074) Towerstream (Seattle, WA, United States) [7825.61 km]
4031) SoftLayer Technologies, Inc. (Seattle, WA, United States) [7825.61 km]
5904) Metapeer (Seattle, WA, United States) [7825.61 km]
4304) PTCI (Guymon, OK, United States) [7830.95 km]
3635) LUS Fiber (Lafayette, LA, United States) [7832.09 km]
5033) AT&T (Seattle, WA, United States) [7839.54 km]
5229) Suddenlink Communications LLC (Tyler, TX, United States) [7848.68 km]
5041) Nortex Communications (Muenster, TX, United States) [7859.78 km]
4919) SECOM, Inc (Pueblo, CO, United States) [7863.09 km]
1192) Rainier Connect (Tacoma, WA, United States) [7865.61 km]
4082) Eastern Oregon Net, Inc. (La Grande, OR, United States) [7868.97 km]
1928) Eastern Oregon Telecom (Hermiston, OR, United States) [7871.06 km]
4094) Union Wireless (Mountain View, WY, United States) [7887.06 km]
4109) Direct Communications (Rockland, ID, United States) [7890.45 km]
5023) AT&T (Richardson, TX, United States) [7900.64 km]
1945) SoftLayer Technologies, Inc. (Dallas, TX, United States) [7900.95 km]
1859) T-Mobile (Dallas, TX, United States) [7900.95 km]
5379) FPL FiberNet (Dallas, TX, United States) [7900.95 km]
3501) Skybeam (Dallas, TX, United States) [7900.95 km]
5436) Suddenlink Communications LLC (Lake Charles, LA, United States) [7904.67 km]
5518) pinnacle network solutions (Wichita Falls,TX, United States) [7904.89 km]
1666) OneSource Communications (Keller, TX, United States) [7914.27 km]
4056) Latino Australia Education S.A (Providence, UT, United States) [7919.27 km]
2409) Charter Communications (Fort Worth, TX, United States) [7936.39 km]
1456) Syringa Networks (Boise, ID, United States) [7947.97 km]
4540) Mosier WiNet (Mosier, OR, United States) [7971.93 km]
4063) Gorge Networks (Hood River, OR, United States) [7974.77 km]
2839) Qnect.net (The Dalles, OR, United States) [7975.36 km]
4584) Digital Passage (Graham, TX, United States) [7977.61 km]
3224) Amarillo ISD (Amarillo, TX, United States) [7978.35 km]
5421) Suddenlink Communications LLC (Amarillo, TX, United States) [7978.35 km]
5492) Amarillo Wireless (Amarillo, TX, United States) [7978.35 km]
5613) Colorado Mesa University (Grand Junction, CO, United States) [7997.37 km]
5860) Charter Communications (Grand Junction, CO, United States) [7997.37 km]
4128) C7 Data Centers (Salt Lake City, UT, United States) [8009.50 km]
1781) Comcast (Salt Lake City, UT, United States) [8009.50 km]
2185) Sumo Fiber (Salt Lake City, UT, United States) [8009.50 km]
2065) Utah Education Network (Salt Lake City, UT, United States) [8009.50 km]
5085) Google Fiber (Salt Lake City, UT, United States) [8009.50 km]
4272) Vivint Wireless (Salt Lake City, UT, United States) [8009.50 km]
 244) XMission (Salt Lake City, UT, United States) [8009.50 km]
4178) Syringa Networks (Salt Lake City, UT, United States) [8009.50 km]
2206) UTOPIA (Salt Lake City, UT, United States) [8009.50 km]
2925) Elite Broadband (Montrose, CO, United States) [8021.99 km]
5343) Suddenlink Communications LLC (Conroe, TX, United States) [8033.17 km]
2055) InnovativeAir, LLC (Bluffdale, UT, United States) [8037.68 km]
1780) Comcast (Portland, OR, United States) [8038.25 km]
4047) Edge Networks (Portland, OR, United States) [8038.25 km]
4793) Brigham Young University (Provo, UT, United States) [8044.79 km]
5745) Avative Fiber (Saratoga Springs, UT, United States) [8048.85 km]
1763) Comcast (Houston, TX, United States) [8075.10 km]
1816) T-Mobile (Houston, TX, United States) [8075.10 km]
4043) SoftLayer Technologies, Inc. (Houston, TX, United States) [8075.10 km]
5032) AT&T (Houston, TX, United States) [8076.34 km]
3741) Brownrice Internet, Inc (Taos, NM, United States) [8080.12 km]
1711) VVM Inc (Temple, TX, United States) [8080.14 km]
3652) OnlineNW (McMinnville, OR, United States) [8088.94 km]
5420) Suddenlink Communications LLC (Abilene, TX, United States) [8102.34 km]
3675) FastTrack Communications (Durango, CO, United States) [8122.99 km]
1540) Cedar Networks (Durango, CO, United States) [8122.99 km]
1271) Plateau Telecom (Clovis, NM, United States) [8126.24 km]
5462) Suddenlink Communications LLC (Lubbock, TX, United States) [8126.89 km]
2273) Region 17 ESC (Lubbock, TX, United States) [8126.89 km]
4862) NTS Communications (Lubbock, TX, United States) [8126.89 km]
5342) Suddenlink Communications LLC (Georgetown, TX, United States) [8137.60 km]
1159) PEAK Internet (Corvallis, OR, United States) [8153.54 km]
5256) Yucca Telecom (Portales, NM, United States) [8154.06 km]
5152) Alyrica Networks, Inc. (Philomath, OR, United States) [8159.89 km]
5024) AT&T (Austin, TX, United States) [8176.62 km]
5087) Google Fiber (Austin, TX, United States) [8176.62 km]
 723) Grande Communications (Austin, TX, United States) [8176.62 km]
5368) ECPI Western Broadband (Austin, TX, United States) [8176.62 km]
5366) CoastCom, Inc (Newport, OR, United States) [8181.26 km]
4323) Grande Communications (San Marcos, TX, United States) [8220.21 km]
5491) West Central Net (San Angelo, TX, United States) [8230.63 km]
5901) Region 15 ESC (San Angelo, TX, United States) [8230.63 km]
5426) Suddenlink Communications LLC (San Angelo, TX, United States) [8230.63 km]
 938) Internet Exchange NM (Albuquerque, NM, United States) [8250.28 km]
1773) Comcast (Albuquerque, NM, United States) [8250.28 km]
1339) Region 18 Edu Services (Midland, TX, United States) [8276.74 km]
1313) Plateau Telecom (Roswell, NM, United States) [8290.80 km]
5736) Capaciti Networks (San Antonio, TX, United States) [8294.17 km]
4383) Urdirect.net (San Antonio, TX, United States) [8294.17 km]
5107) AT&T (San Antonio, TX, United States) [8294.17 km]
3881) ORCA Communications (North Bend, OR, United States) [8303.52 km]
1446) FireServe, LLC (Klamath Falls, OR, United States) [8317.90 km]
1314) Plateau Telecom (Artesia, NM, United States) [8332.44 km]
1730) PVT (Artesia, NM, United States) [8332.44 km]
1663) Cal-Ore Telephone Company (Dorris, CA, United States) [8348.58 km]
 285) South Central Internet (Cedar City, UT, United States) [8348.83 km]
2407) Charter Communications (Medford, OR, United States) [8353.40 km]
1315) Plateau Telecom (Carlsbad, NM, United States) [8361.53 km]
4951) Cobianet, Inc. (Corpus Christi, TX, United States) [8374.64 km]
1477) Gtek Computers&  Wireless (Corpus Christi, TX, United States) [8374.64 km]
4566) Xpressweb Internet Services (Kanab, UT, United States) [8381.63 km]
3073) AWI networks (Saint George, UT, United States) [8427.85 km]
 806) Infowest (Saint George, UT, United States) [8427.85 km]
5780) Tonaquint Networks (Saint George, UT, United States) [8427.85 km]
5800) Siskiyou Telephone (Etna, CA, United States) [8438.15 km]
1745) Reliance Connects (Mesquite, NV, United States) [8483.96 km]
2408) Charter Communications (Reno, NV, United States) [8487.95 km]
5410) DigitalPath, Inc (Quincy, CA, United States) [8501.57 km]
3880) Autophone of Laredo (Laredo, TX, United States) [8519.84 km]
4705) Inova Data Solutions (Laredo, TX, United States) [8519.84 km]
2331) MVDSL (Overton, NV, United States) [8521.64 km]
5631) TRANSTELCO (El Paso, TX, United States) [8538.96 km]
5472) Vivint Wireless (El Paso, TX, United States) [8538.96 km]
5411) DigitalPath, Inc (Chico, CA, United States) [8558.73 km]
3736) BLUEZONEINTERNET (Hidalgo, TX, United States) [8571.26 km]
3879) SmarterBroadband, INC (Grass Valley, CA, United States) [8575.13 km]
1431) Switch Communications (Las Vegas, NV, United States) [8589.56 km]
1938) Smarterbroadband, Inc (Auburn, CA, United States) [8606.50 km]
1768) Comcast (Pima, AZ, United States) [8638.29 km]
1850) T-Mobile (West Sacramento, CA, United States) [8656.97 km]
5956) SeaKay Broadband (Ukiah, CA, United States) [8674.17 km]
3801) Softcom Internet Communications (Galt, CA, United States) [8678.15 km]
5704) Phoenix NAP AZ Data Center (Tempe, United States) [8684.49 km]
5297) Pavlov Media (Phoenix, AZ, United States) [8688.96 km]
3223) Race Communications (Mojave, CA, United States) [8715.35 km]
1335) Ayera Technologies, Inc. (Modesto, CA, United States) [8721.66 km]
5789) Simply Bits, LLC (Tucson, AZ, United States) [8742.78 km]
5288) Bluespan Wireless, LLC (Tucson, AZ, United States) [8742.78 km]
 509) Login Inc. (Tucson, AZ, United States) [8742.78 km]
5754) Fastmetrics Inc. (San Francisco, CA, United States) [8772.45 km]
5026) AT&T (San Francisco, CA, United States) [8772.45 km]
 603) Unwired (San Francisco, CA, United States) [8773.33 km]
1783) Comcast (San Francisco, CA, United States) [8773.33 km]
1749) Monkey Brains (San Francisco, CA, United States) [8773.33 km]
5479) Sonic.net, Inc (San Jose, CA, United States) [8793.28 km]
2761) SingTel (Palo Alto, CA, United States) [8793.43 km]
1418) Fiber Internet Center (Palo Alto, CA, United States) [8793.43 km]
5086) Google Fiber (Palo Alto, Ca, United States) [8794.49 km]
4042) SoftLayer Technologies, Inc. (San Jose, CA, United States) [8794.89 km]
5119) Beamspeed LLC (Yuma, AZ, United States) [8889.56 km]
1839) T-Mobile (Riverside, CA, United States) [8908.74 km]
2403) Charter Communications (San Luis Obispo, CA, United States) [8935.93 km]
5861) WebNX (Los Angeles, CA, United States) [8939.54 km]
5905) GigeNET (Los Angeles, CA, United States) [8939.54 km]
5602) HugeServer Networks, LLC (Los Angeles, CA, United States) [8939.54 km]
1355) DreamHost (Los Angeles, CA, United States) [8939.54 km]
3226) Race Communications (Los Angeles, CA, United States) [8939.54 km]
3864) California Internet Solutions (Los Angeles, CA, United States) [8939.54 km]
3952) Fireline Broadband (Los Angeles, CA, United States) [8939.54 km]
5303) Host Duplex (Los Angeles, CA, United States) [8939.54 km]
5827) Time Warner Cable (Los Angeles, CA, United States) [8939.54 km]
2953) Atlantic Metro (Los Angeles, CA, United States) [8939.54 km]
5031) AT&T (Los Angeles, CA, United States) [8940.09 km]
4538) Greenfield Communications (Fullerton, CA, United States) [8940.85 km]
5362) Siteserver, Inc. (Simi Valley, CA, United States) [8942.33 km]
1840) T-Mobile (Irvine, CA, United States) [8952.89 km]
3154) TRANSTELCO (San Diego, CA, United States) [9013.84 km]
 948) FastServ Networks LLC (San Diego, CA, United States) [9013.84 km]
4633) Rds247.com (San Diego, CA, United States) [9013.84 km]
2969) ScaleMatrix (San Diego, CA, United States) [9013.84 km]
2426) I2B Networks Inc (San Diego, CA, United States) [9013.84 km]
5116) AT&T (San Diego, CA, United States) [9014.16 km]
3028) University of Hawaii (Honolulu, HI, United States) [11653.89 km]
3977) wiz network (Honolulu, HI, United States) [11653.89 km]
4808) Hawaiian Telcom (Honolulu, HI, United States) [11653.89 km]
1278) Lava.net @ DRFortress (Honolulu, HI, United States) [11653.89 km]
3988) Digitech Solutions, LLC. (Honolulu, HI, United States) [11653.89 km]
```


----------



## bibo (Feb 7, 2015)

wlanboy said:


> Can you be more specific on which network you want to test?



these are from Seattle (Uploads from server are not really attractive)

would appreciate the same from your location

*python speedtest_cli.py --share --server 2582*



 

*python speedtest_cli.py --share --server 3914*



 

*python speedtest_cli.py --share --server 4953*



 

*python speedtest_cli.py --share --server 3707*



 

*python speedtest_cli.py --share --server 4778*

**

 

*Edited Post to add those results*


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 8, 2015)

bibo said:


> ...




```
python speedtest_cli.py --server 2582
Retrieving speedtest.net configuration...
Retrieving speedtest.net server list...
Testing from RouteLabel V.O.F. (176.56.238.164)...
Hosted by Australian Private Networks (Sydney) [16642.58 km]: 476.805 ms
Testing download speed........................................
Download: 33.88 Mbits/s
Testing upload speed..................................................
Upload: 6.54 Mbits/s
```


```
python speedtest_cli.py --server 3914
Retrieving speedtest.net configuration...
Retrieving speedtest.net server list...
Testing from RouteLabel V.O.F. (176.56.238.164)...
Hosted by SingTel (Singapore) [10495.25 km]: 503.54 ms
Testing download speed........................................
Download: 39.12 Mbits/s
Testing upload speed..................................................
Upload: 6.03 Mbits/s
```


```
python speedtest_cli.py --server 4953
Retrieving speedtest.net configuration...
Retrieving speedtest.net server list...
Testing from RouteLabel V.O.F. (176.56.238.164)...
Hosted by Vodafone New Zealand (Auckland) [18117.18 km]: 471.861 ms
Testing download speed........................................
Download: 40.46 Mbits/s
Testing upload speed..................................................
Upload: 7.24 Mbits/s
```


```
python speedtest_cli.py --server 3707
Retrieving speedtest.net configuration...
Retrieving speedtest.net server list...
Testing from RouteLabel V.O.F. (176.56.238.164)...
Hosted by Dansk Net A/S (Taastrup) [605.37 km]: 28.342 ms
Testing download speed........................................
Download: 307.08 Mbits/s
Testing upload speed..................................................
Upload: 122.65 Mbits/s
```


```
python speedtest_cli.py --server 4778
Retrieving speedtest.net configuration...
Retrieving speedtest.net server list...
Testing from RouteLabel V.O.F. (176.56.238.164)...
Hosted by Peer Point Internet LTD (London) [355.84 km]: 1023.265 ms
Testing download speed........................................
Download: 206.49 Mbits/s
Testing upload speed..................................................
Upload: 202.44 Mbits/s
```


----------



## bibo (Feb 8, 2015)

wlanboy said:


> python speedtest_cli.py --server 2582
> Retrieving speedtest.net configuration...
> Retrieving speedtest.net server list...
> Testing from RouteLabel V.O.F. (176.56.238.164)...
> ...


Thank you for the tests.

Upload is terrible to Singapore, Sydney and NewZealand.

Seattle location seems better for Australia and Asia as compared to their EU/Netherlands location.


----------



## mikeyur (Feb 10, 2015)

bibo said:


> Upload is terrible to Singapore, Sydney and NewZealand.
> 
> Seattle location seems better for Australia and Asia as compared to their EU/Netherlands location.


You should test out the new los angeles location, perhaps it'll give some better results for Australia/Asia. http://lg.la.ramnode.com/


----------



## bibo (Feb 10, 2015)

I have to buy a VM or request someone who already have one to test the network speed.

LG would only provide connectivity, route and latency from and to a specific location.


----------



## mikeyur (Feb 10, 2015)

bibo said:


> I have to buy a VM or request someone who already have one to test the network speed. LG would only provide connectivity, route and latency from and to a specific location.


I know, I was just sharing that it could potentially be a better option than Seattle.


----------



## bibo (Feb 10, 2015)

I agree, i am hopping that too.
I think i'll ask [email protected]

Lets see what they have to say.


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 23, 2015)

Time for an update:



1 hour and 33 minutes of downtime since the last update.

The vps itself does have an uptime of 49 days.

CPU and I/O are great.

Network could be better:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-02-23 04:16:25--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: '/dev/null'

100%[========================================================>] 104,857,600 43.1MB/s   in 2.3s

2015-02-23 04:16:28 (43.1 MB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 28, 2015)

Time for an update:



0 minutes of downtime since the last update.

The vps itself does have an uptime of 82 days.

CPU and I/O are great.

Network could be better:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-03-28 01:50:24--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: '/dev/null'

100%[========================================================>] 104,857,600 45.2MB/s   in 2.2s

2015-03-28 01:50:27 (45.2 MB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 3, 2015)

Time for an update:



35 minutes of downtime since the last update.
The vps itself does have an uptime of 104 days.

CPU and I/O are great.

Network could be better:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-08-03 08:01:41--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: '/dev/null'

100%[===========================================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 62.5MB/s   in 1.6s

2015-08-03 08:01:43 (62.5 MB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 1, 2015)

Time for an update:



15 minutes of downtime since the last update.
The vps itself does have an uptime of 18 days.

CPU and I/O are great.

Network could be better:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-09-01 14:33:28--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: '/dev/null'

100%[===================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 50.3MB/s   in 2.0s

2015-09-01 14:33:30 (50.3 MB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 6, 2015)

Time for an update:





0 minutes of downtime since the last update.
CPU and I/O are great.


Network is ok.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 6, 2015)

I love these long-term data collection thread.  Thanks @wlanboy for all your hard work!


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 24, 2016)

58 minutes of downtime since the last update.
CPU and I/O are good.


Network is good.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 4, 2016)

Time for an update:





0 minutes of downtime since the last update.
CPU and I/O are good.


Network is good.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 30, 2016)

Time for an update:





41 minutes of network downtime since the last update.
CPU and I/O are good.


Network is good.


----------

